# Uggs or Emu boots in Dubai



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've seen Emu boots in Dubai however for the life of me can't remember where. Has anyone seen them?

AI Zone have Australian Luxe boots for over 1000 dirhams so that's out of the question and the Karama ones I've been put off by articles saying that fake Uggs can actually be dog skin


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Emu at Mall of the Emirates, just returned from there. Somewhere on the groundfloor...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

zin said:


> I've been put off by articles saying that fake Uggs can actually be dog skin


Racoon dogs skinned alive, but hey why pay for the name when the geniune copies are just the same?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

How dare you. Genuine fakes, genuine copied software and genuine dvds with shaky images don't count as breaking the law  What are we? Locals?!?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

for reference, found Uggs in the Dubai Mall at Debenhams.


----------

